# IR light switch?



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

I am looking for a light switch that can be controlled with logitech 880. I couldn't find anything..
anyone knows? It doesn't need to be a dimmer, actually I prefer discreet on/off


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Then only one I know of is the lutron spacer. Logitech has the codes, you just add the dimmer as a device and your done. I have three of them. Cool thing about them is that if theya re in the same junction box, the communicate with each other allowing you to program four discreet "scenes". I press one button...front lights off, middle lights way dim, lights over the bar fade... Pretty nifty.

Caution, they are pricey. $70. I have a few extras I will let go to a shackster for $45 shipped.


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

PM sent


----------

